# The deed is done



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Jinx had his big snip today. So far, he seems totally fine. I found out that he has lost all his baby teeth except for two in the back. I am so bummed out. I have a collection of Gryff teeth and all of Alec's, but I don't have any from Jinx. He swallowed all of them. No tooth fairy for you!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

_Glad he's doing well.
_I don' thane any of Henry's baby teeth either. I think he lost one at during a PetSmart puppy class, but it got kicked around the floor and was gone forever.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Glad it's all over and he's doing well. Feel well soon, Jinx.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Glad it's all over. Presumably, he'll never know what he's missing. :biggrin1:

-- Eileen


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good to hear Ivy. I never saw Molly drop one either.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad Jinx is OK. I only have one of Kodi's teeth and none from Shelby.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy to hear he is home and on the mend.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I have 10 of charley's teeth!!!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Not only is Jinx on the mend, but he hasn't shown one bit of downtime since he came back in the door. I'm trying to get him to chill out, but he and Gryff are running around and toppling each other over, wrestling, etc. I guess it's all fine. He doesn't seem to be in any kind of pain or discomfort at all.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Charley's mom -- Does Charley have dentures now? Ha ha ha.

ound:


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey, Ivy! So glad Jinx is now DONE! Gosh - it seems to me only yesterday that he arrived to be your dog!

I think I'm falling behind; haha! I gather both he and Gyiff are doing well!

Big hugs,
Wed, 13 Jun 2012 21:00:00 (PDT)


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Does he have to wear the cone of shame? Miller did... he also didnt seem to find the whole snip itself very bad, it was during his dailey attemped rlh when i was trying to stop him and he was hitting everything with that darned cone...


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

So glad Jinx is doing so well. My boys go in next Friday. I hope they fare as well!

No baby teeth found at my house either, and I have two sets of teeth. Bummer!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

emichel said:


> Charley's mom -- Does Charley have dentures now? Ha ha ha.
> 
> ound:


Actually it appears that new teeth came in right behind the old teeth. It's incredible that I have 10 of his baby teeth - although now what do I do with [email protected]!!


----------

